# Ipad + Blackberry = possibilité de partage de connexion 3G??



## osbourne_cox (12 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,
C'est mon premier post sur le forum, j'espère que vous serez indulgents si le sujet a déjà été traité !

J'envisage d'acheter un Ipad d'occasion en 64Go (grosse bibliothèque itunes !). J'hésite à prendre la version 3G car pas certain d'en avoir une grande utilité. D'un autre côté, j'ai peur que cette fonctionnalité me manque à terme. A la fois, quand je vois le prix des abonnements 3G pour Ipad pratiqués par nos chers opérateurs... :mouais:

Parrallèlement, j'ai un blackberry en guise de téléphone pro (Bold 9700). Donc je voulais savoir si, le cas échéant, l'iPad et le Blackberry pouvaient se connecter via le WIFI et partager la même connexion 3G ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## osbourne_cox (13 Avril 2011)

hello,

personne n'a d'info sur le sujet ?


----------



## worldice (13 Avril 2011)

osbourne_cox a dit:


> hello,
> 
> personne n'a d'info sur le sujet ?



Faut poser cette question à des personnes qui s'y connaissent en Blackberry. Car il faut voir si il peut faire partage de connexion par WI-FI. L'iPhone le peut, après BB...
Nous, on peut juste te dire que si ton BB peut émettre des ondes WI-FI qui viennent de la 3G alors l'iPad pourra s'y connecter. 
Donc tu auras sûrement plus d'infos sur des forums BB.


----------



## fab350 (22 Avril 2011)

osbourne_cox a dit:


> hello,
> 
> personne n'a d'info sur le sujet ?




Salut moi aussi je possède un Blackberry et je voudrais partager le 3g de mon téléphone avec mon Ipad. Osbourne a tu eu des news sur la manuvre à suivre ???

Merci


----------



## Thr_ju (22 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Donc tu auras sûrement plus d'infos sur des forums BB.



Tout à fait. ça ne m'étonnes pas que personne ne puisse te répondre. C'est plus un problème de BB que d'iPad, d'où le fait que peu de personnes sur ce forum soient capables de te répondre.


----------



## fab350 (22 Avril 2011)

Je regrette mon 3GS !!!!!! Je vais revendre mon BlackBerry et récupérer mon bon iPhone !!!!!!!


----------



## fab350 (23 Avril 2011)

Ibaby a dit:


> @osbourne_cox et fab350 : est-ce que vous avez l'intention de payer un partage de connexion auprès de votre opérateur ? Là est toute la question, au vu des prix pratiqués. Parce que sinon un Blackberry je ne sais pas si ça se jailbreak comme un iPhone, et c'est peut-être pour ça que fab350 veut récupérer son iPhone.




L'option pour ma part fais partie de mon forfait je les tirs fais lors des mes déplacements pour pouvoir utiliser mon Mac et pas de supplément sur ma facture (quand j'utilisé mon iPhone) pour ce qui est du jailbreak oui mon iPhone l'ai mais pour le partage de connexion je passe par le menu de réglage du tel. Et le BlackBerry je ne pense pas qu'il puisse être jailbreaker ou alors je sais pas du tout comment on fait.


----------

